# Recherche application iphone pour mode vibreur



## 44Special (13 Mars 2012)

Bonjour, voila je recherche une application qui me mettrait l'iphone en mode vibreur a heure fixe par programmation sur tout les jours. En fait je suis au boulot et je dois garder en mode vibreur, mais après le boulot régulièrement j'oublie ce mode et je rate des appels. 

je sais ya le bouton c'est simple  mais bon je suis distrait et en sortant du boulot j'ai pas forcement envie de me prendre la tete tiens je remet le vibreur puis apres midi je remet je l'enleve ect... je trouve que ca serait hyper pratique exemple tout les soirs a 22HOO hop mode vibreur automatique, j'arrive au boulot hop, je ressort hop. 

Peut etre que ca existe deja , sinon ce serait bien de l'inventer.


----------

